# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  meni je dosta

## NanoiBeba

Katarina od ljeta cica samo po noći, ali je prije par tjedana bila prehlađena i stvar je izmakla kontroli. Toliko me "mrcvari "po noći da ja jednostavno više ne mogu dojiti. Na poslu ne funkcioniram, popodne sam nervozna i samo režim na sve. Kućanski poslovi stoje, osim onog šta napravi MM, jer sam iscrpljena. Njagore mi je kaj od umora režim na sve (i djecu)

Katarina spava samnom u krevetu i MM tvrdi da je bolje niš ne poduzimati dok je tak blizu meni, neg da bi ju trebali staviti u njen krevet (kojeg niti nemamo i ne znam niti gdje bi ga stavili) i tek tada probati djelovati. Jučer ja njoj ojkašnjavam da je velika i da mamu boli dok papa, i onda ona lijepo klima glavom i gleda me u oči. I po noći ista priča. Pitam ju ujutro oko "papanja mame" (ona to tak zove) i sada me više ne gleda u oči.  Pokušavam ja njoj i po noći pričati, ali me razoruža kad veli "Mama, mojim te!". A stvarno mi polako više nije gušt. Preumorna sam.

----------


## ms. ivy

koliko često doji po noći?

i mene noći iscrpljuju, ali ne bih voljela da prestanemo. u dnevnim dojenjima uživam.

i uopće ne vidim kako da to smanjim dok sam ne počne spavati u duljim komadima... osim nekim nasilnim metodama (nije opcija).

a kaj drugo, nego izdržati... :ajoj:

----------


## samaritanka

Možda joj je vruće po noći ili je žedna sad kad su počela grijanja, a čula sam da je zatoplilou Zagrebu ili se varam? Znam kako ti je i znam da ti samo san može pomoći. Pokušaj joj dati vodu ponoći kad zatraži siku, a daj joj sisati ujutro ili pred večer ili preko dana i to joj naglasi, neka siše po danu, a ne po noći jer će mama biti bubina na kraju.
Drži se, ne znam ti drugo.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Normalnih noći je cicala 2-3 puta i ja sam to dosta dobro izdržavala. Problem je ak mi cica oko 5 ili 5,30 ujutro pa onda nemrem više zaspati i onda sam na poslu koma. I podoji su trajali 5-10 minuta.
I onda se to sve pogoršalo tak da me baš "navlačila" po noći. Postalo mi je to jako neugodno a i ak mi se Frano probudi, i on bi volio da ga pomazim, a čim se maknem od Katarine ona krene u plač. Počela sam osjećati grižnju savijesti prema starijem djetetu i možda je to baš kap koja je prelila čašu.

Inače, Katarina ide u jaslice od siječnja i još do sada nikada nije bila na lijekovima, ttak da kod nas za sada produženo dojenje stvarno ima i imunološku funkciju. Sam, stvarno osjećam da više ne mogu.

Na poslu funkcioniram dok radim u svojoj sobi. Ne daj bože da ima sastanak oko podneva. Teškom mukom se suzdržim umora i zijevanja, a da ne velim da mi je koncentracija mala.

----------


## ms. ivy

andrejček ciki cca 5 puta, a od 5 do 6 sati je obavezno drijemanje/cicanje koje me drži budnom. tako da točno znam kako ti je.

probaj ići u krevet čim klinci legnu, ja nekad zaspim iza osam... nek' tm potegne koliko može po kući. ne znam kaj da ti drugo velim...

ako je to "navlačenje" i plač krenulo nakon prehlade, možda ubrzo prođe i vrati se u normalni ritam (meni 2-3 puta zvuči nedostižno!).

----------


## NanoiBeba

Joj Ivy, pa ja ti već 4godine idem spavati praktiči sa djecom. Ne sjećam se da sam pogledala telku ili nešto pročitala navečer.

Ma, baš me to najviše počelo mučiti šta mi se čini da Katarina stalno traži mene, a osjećam da je Frano nekak uskraćen.

----------


## ms. ivy

sigurna sam da će se sad netko javiti i reći: to ti je faza!   :Wink:

----------


## Roza

Ja sam ukinula noćne podoje, a kad se probudi dam joj bočicu s običnom vodom. Fino si malo popije i nastavi spavati. Sad već viče vode, vode, kad se probudi noću. Napominjem da je bočica s kljunom, tako da ne prolijeva vodu okolo. 
Prilagodba s cice na bočicu je trajala par dana, bilo je i plača i nošenja i neprospavanih noći, ali ja sam bila toliko izmučena s noćnim cicanjem da nije bilo drugog izbora. Pa moram i ja malo misliti na sebe!
I da, moja princeza sad ima godinu i 9 mjeseci.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Joj Roza, Katarina i cica i pije vodu na boćicu s kljunom (naravno ak je žedna) i ima dudu. (ovo zadnje mi je najgore)

----------


## ms. ivy

> bilo je i plača i nošenja i neprospavanih noći


ja to ne mogu  :/ 

kod nas ne pomaže maženje, pjevušenje i sl., s objašnjavanjem da "cika spava" nisam ni probala (po danu nije problem odgoditi podoj). nitko ga drugi ne može uspavati po noći.

ma nemam ja ništa protiv uspavljivanja na ciki, zapravo mi je to najjednostavnije. samo me učestalost muči.

roza, je l' se malena sad rjeđe budi?

----------


## Lutonjica

ajvi, ni ja to nisam mogla...

ali sad mi je već puno previše da zara sa svoje 2 godine i 3 mjeseca noći i noći provodi s cicom konstantno u ustima...
dosta mi je.

mi od ovog vikenda krećemo s taktikom "zara i tata u bračnom krevetu, mama u dnevnoj na kauču"...
vidjet ćemo kako će biti (nedavno je jednu noć provela i bez mene i bez tate i nijednom nije tražila cicu, niti je ijednom zaplakala) i koliko će trajati.

----------


## aleta

jeste li probale s tatama? mislim, da vas uopće nema u sobi, da vas ne vidi, da tata nekoliko noći uzima malca kad se probudi i tješi ga. kod nas je upalilo.

----------


## aleta

pisala sam kad i Lutonjica.

----------


## ms. ivy

nedavno sam morala na poslovnu večeru. spavali smo kod bake, ostavila sam ga uspavanog. kad se probudio baka ga je probala uspavati, al' ma kakvi. na kraju se rasplakao, i naravno dočekao me budan i razigran u 23h. preko dana ga baka uspava bez problema, i ako se prerano probudi natrag ga nokautira. :namig:

ljetos je na moru izvodio sa spavanjem da sam ja poblesavila, probala sam ga dati tati ali je završilo suzama. jednostavno, zna da sam ja tu. tata ga može uspavati preko dana kad su sami doma.

aleta, možda bi ovo upalilo ali uz barem nekoliko noći plakanja, ja to nemrem i gotovo. on je navikao spavati uz mene i uz ciku, i velim, meni je to lijepo i normalno, samo me ubiju buđenja svakih sat i pol. on se tako budi i danju i noću od četvrtog mjeseca, to je njegov ritam i ne pokazuje naznake da će ga promijeniti.

lutonjice, ubila si me u pojam.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## NanoiBeba

Meni je zadnja varijanta da odem mami zajedno sa starijim djetetom, a tata se bori s Katarinom.

Ja se nekako nadam da do toga neće morati doći neg da ćemo nas dvije to "ženski" riješiti. I išlo nam je dobro jer se ona nije uspavljivala cicom, nego bi se najela, uzela dudu okrenulka se na drugu stranu i s vremenom zaspala. Onda sam ukinula taj podoj pred spavanje i to je išlo dosta jednostavno. Ostala su nam dva podoja po noći, čak smo došli na jedan i ja sam se ponadala. I onda se sve okrenulo i stostruko pogoršalo. Jednostavno popustim kada mi kađže"ali mojim te". Počela je tražiti pred spavanja pa sve češće po noći i to baš onak bez veze, kao da me namjerno gnjavi. I jako, jako je postala vezana za mene. tati neće ni u ludilu. I to mi nebi smetalo da ne osjećam da je Frano uskraćen.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Mislim da oni osjete mamu i kad je u dnevnoj sobi. Bar je tako bilo meni sa Franom.

----------


## renata

meni je to razdoblje isto bilo najgore, oko drugog rodjendana (vise-manje)
ali od tog silnog umora, jedino mi je preostala linija manjeg otpora - pustila sam da sisa koliko hoce, jer bi sve drugo zahtjevalo veci napor. nisam bas tak ne-voljela dojenje, nije mi bilo bas toliko dojadilo da bih se natjerala potruditi odviknuti.
kasnije, kad je to vrijeme proslo, bila je puno manje zahtjevna, pa nisam imala potrebu odvikavati je sve dok nije sama smanjila i na kraju prestala.

najgora razdoblja su naravno bila kad je bila bolesna, ili kad smo se odvajali, kad je bila bilo kakva trauma. u tim razdobljima nije bilo nikakve sanse za odvikavanje. nego kad se stanje malo ustali, kad je sve drugo ok. jer, pokusala sam ja smanjiti kad mi je bilo previse i znalo se dogoditi bas obratno, ako forsiram odvikavanje, tj. pokusavam smanjiti, onda bi ona cak i to shvatila malo traumaticno i BAS jos vise trazila.

uspjevalo mi je smanjivanje jedino kad je sve bilo ok i kad se ona osjecala sigurno. kad smo imali periode bolesti, ako sam pustila da par dana sisa puno, kolko hoce, onda bi s prestankom bolesti i smanjila sisanje.

zamislite da vama netko drugi zeli ukinuti nescafe kad sami ne zelite  :Wink:   (pardon, jacobs)

znaci ako idete u ovu foru s tatom, koja mi se cini bas dobra, onda je moja preporuka da to probate kad ste same smirene i kad su djeca ok i sigurna, nemaju nekih dodatnih trauma. a i tata  :Smile:

----------


## ms. ivy

nju nešto muči, možda ta prehlada, možda povratak u jaslice, možda neka druga promjena... možda je u zadnje vrijeme svladala neku novu vještinu...

mislim da bi bilo kontraproduktivno da je sad "tjeraš" od sebe.  :/

----------


## Lutonjica

ajvice, prije godinu dana sam i ja razmišljala kao ti.... i još prošli mjesec sam razmišljala kao ti.... ali sad više ne mogu, stvarno  :/ 
*zara doslovce 90% noći ima cicu u ustima.*
znači, to nije buđenje 5-6 više/manje puta, nego je cica skoro stalno u ustima.
inače, i tata i bake ju odavno mogu uspavati navečer, i to spavanje bez mame i cice je donedavno moglo izdržati do recimo 2 u noći (tako da smo MM i ja mogli recimo malo izaći van dok ju baka čuva), ali onda bi me tražila.
sad smo ju silom prilika morali jednu cijelu noć ostaviti kod bake - niti je cicu tražila, niti je plakala, niti je bila nesretna. jedino se ujutro puno ranije digla iz kreveta jer je navikla sat-dva dulje njonjati na cici.

još jedna "olakotna" okolnost mi je što ovaj vikend idem na seminar, i neće me biti doma u noći petak na subotu pa će fakat imati samo tatu...

----------


## ms. ivy

ajme, znači može biti i gore   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aleta

istina je da su moji bili manji (Eva Marija godinu, a Vid 10-ak mjeseci) kad su još bili dovoljno "bedasti" da padnu na foru "samo tata je tu". cure, znam da je iscrpljujuće, al je i slatko, drž'te se!

----------


## ms. ivy

sad sam vidjela renatin post... i malo se ponadala.   :Rolling Eyes:  

fora je u tome da ja i ne želim prestati s dojenjem, naravno da više doji kad je npr. bolestan ali to tada dobro dođe.

ja bih samo da se malo manje budiiiiii... :cviiiil:

nanoibeba, kakav je tvoj plan na kraju..? ja zasad nastavljam linijom manjeg otpora, prema renatinom receptu. :belj:

----------


## anek

evo i ja se pridružujem mamama cicoljubaca - totalac ovisnika   :Smile: 
kod nas je spavanje na periode dobro /što znači buđenje i cicanje "samo" recimo 4x noću/, ali nakon nekoliko takvih dana krene opet cicanje svakih sat-dva. ja se naravno sva pokočim i ujutro sam ko da me vlak pregazio  :/ 
po danu ga može uspavati bilo tko, ali ako sam ja doma - cica, zna se.
navečer bez cice nema teorije da zaspe, a kad se zbudi očajan je ako nema mene u blizini, tata ga ne može umiriti. čim uđem u sobu, on se već smiri.. filistar mali!
ajde lutonjice, očekujemo izvještaj što će biti s vašim razdvojenim spavanjem..

----------


## Roza

Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, ja zaista podržavam dojenje, evo i sama još dojim, ali mislim da stvarno treba postaviti neke granice, za dobrobit i mame i djeteta. Neću sad pričati o dobrobiti za mame, nego za dijete. Mislim da nakon nekog vremena cicanje noću više nije najpametnija stvar. I da djecu nekako treba podučiti spavanju. Jer ne vidim koristi za dijete ako je cijelu noć polubudno i navlači cicu. Djetetu treba san i dobro prospavana noć.
I ja sam imala situaciju s 4 buđenja noću i s nacicavanjem. I dugo vremena mi je trebalo da se uspijem odlučiti na prekid takve situacije. 
Spomenula sam da je prilikom odvikavanja bilo i plača. Mislim da ste me krivo shvatile, nisam ostavila malu da plaće do iznemoglosti. Plakanje-max 5 minuta. Ma i to sam puno rekla. Obično bi je odmah stavila k sebi u krevet i dok je ona plakala i vikala cica, cica, ja sam ponavljala da cica spava i da idemo i mi na spavanje. Još bi malo cmizdrila, ali ja nisam popuštala. Mislim da je bitna ta dosljednost. I vjerujte mi, dijete ubrzo shvati da noću više nema cice. 
sad spava puno bolje, uglavnom se niti ne probudi, a ako se i probudi ili dobije bočicu ili je na 5 minuta stavim kod sebe u krevet - odmah zaspi pa je prebacim u kinderbet.
I još sam nešto primjetila. Od kada bolje spava noću, bolje spava i danju.

----------


## ms. ivy

anek, ja svako malo mislim "pa budemo probali s maženjem/"cika spava"/tatom" i sličnim forumskim dosjetkama, onda opet pomislim, ma još je premali da skuži... ne želim mu prouzročiti nekakve traume... a kaj ako onda prestane dojiti? ili, još gore, kaj ako par dana plače, pa se navikne spavati s tatom, pa se ja vratim u krevet i sve ispočetka? onda tek nisam niš napravila...

joj, vidi se da mi je ova tema jako prirasla srcu...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamma san

Moram se priključiti...moram priznati da bih i ja rado u najmanju ruku smanjila noćne podoje. U zadnje vrijeme se konstanto budi i traži ciku. No čak me i dojenje ne smeta toliko koliko to što više tiho ne rogobori..sad vrlo glasno priča po noći: "MAMA! CIKA! CIKA" CIKA!" i tako dok se ne prišteka...razbudi i mene i sebe i tatu i susjede i sve....ja zaspim odmah, skoro pa zaspi i on, ali MM je u komi...

Mislim da ćemo i mi probati nekakvo odvikavanje po noći...ne znam kako...

----------


## ivarica

ivar je isto bio cjelonocni, a najgora su mi bila, ne stalna budjenja, nego zebenje po krizima (iako sam pokusavala doskociti sa izrezanim uskim majicama, koje su mi kao crijevo onda isle oko bubrega)

skuzila sam da - kad je s tatom ponekad vikendom putovao na izlete (znaci oko 3 godine) - nikad nije trazio sisu.   :Grin:  
pa sam slicno napravila doma. nekoliko noci sam se preselila na fotelju. a oni su spavali cijelu noc. nije trebalo tjesenja.
kad sam se vratila u krevet, nije se vise budio. 
mozda je bila sreca, a mozda i tebi upali?

----------


## ms. ivy

ivarice, njemu su bile 3 godine! mi ćemo izginut do tada...

----------


## Mamita

moje riješenje je bilo razdvajanje.

kad sam mislila da je gotovo, da pucam po šavovima i krvarim od umora, pospanosti i nemoći, posao me ubijao, bila sam ko zombi - otišla sam na službeni put. plakala sam i bilo mi je odvratno i preodvratno, izdajala se i opet plakala (bože pa ko da smo se razdvojili na godinu dana a ne na tjedan).

pogađaš?
tati nije tražio siku preko noći. spavali su snom pravednika, pili vodu ili se vrtili po krevetu.

kad sam se vratila izdržali smo još tri dana napetosti da li će se buditi i tražiti ali kad je htio ja sam se samo preselila u dnevnu sobu.
i nakon toga život mi se unormalio. dojili smo preko dana kad je htio ili kad smo mogli ali po noći je spavao bar jedan dio u komadu.

znao je još par puta biti bolestan pa sam baš htjela dojiti po noći i sve je bilo ok. nakon bolesti je opet spavao.

i sad kad više ne doji budi se, dođe k nama, nekad traži pit (i jest   :Rolling Eyes:  ), dobije, mazimo se i opet zaspi.

nije neko riješenje tipa: faza proći će (  :Wink:  )jer sumnjam da imaš snage za još godinu dana hrvati se s poslom, kućom i još jednim djetetom koje te isto toliko treba. a dojiti možeš još godinama...

----------


## Lutonjica

> kaj ako par dana plače, pa se navikne spavati s tatom, pa se ja vratim u krevet i sve ispočetka? onda tek nisam niš napravila


ovo i mene muči, jer, kako sam čitala, nekima je uspjelo, a neki su se vratili na staro... ali probat ćemo.

ja se ne bojim toliko da će se totalno odviknuti od cice, jer i sad već ima noći kad ja jednostavno više ne mogu pa joj ne dam i pričam da cica spava i bla bla.... i onda nakon toga pojačano doji po danu. a to po danu mi je totalno ok jer fakat dođe, pocica i idemo dalje, a ne navlači me satima.
a i da se odvikne, što sad, bio bi to *njen* izbor jer joj ja po danu sigurno neću uskraćivati cicu ako će je tražiti.

----------


## Mamita

mislim da ako joj ne daš noćno neće sama prestati po danu   :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

> ivarice, njemu su bile 3 godine!


ne, nego sam ja nase rjesenje skuzila kad su njemu bile tri godine.   :Smile:

----------


## renata

roza, ja mislim da to klincima uopce nije naporno, da spavaju kolko im treba (ako im se uvijek da sisati kad hoce, bez natezanja), ali da za mame zna biti koma, to da.
ne mislim da si ti napravila nesto lose djetetu s takvim odvikavanjem po noci, ali onda fakat treba znati tocno odrediti granice i onda biti dosljedan. i granice moraju biti jasne djetetu. e sad, koliko sto od svega zahtijeva truda i vremena, je upitno, ovisi od djeteta do djeteta. 

ja mislim da nisam laru odvikla od dojenja s godinu,dvije (jos nisam bila u rodi i cak nisam imala nikakav poticaj za produljeno dojenje) zato sto je upravo meni tako vise odgovaralo, jer ne znam kako bih s NJOM, tako zivom i napornom izdrzala BEZ dojenja. ovako je ne samo njoj, nego i meni, uspavljivanje dojenjem (uspjevalo je dok si reko keks) bilo spas navecer. 

sad kad se sjetim  :Laughing:  znali smo probavati razne nacine uspavljivanja, citat price, ceskit, nunati, objasnjavati, ostaviti u krevetu (na par sekundi nakon kojih bi se lara bez iznimke stvorila u okomitom polozaju sirom otvorenih ociju) i svaki put sam umorna i bez snage nakon 10, 30, 60 minuta jedva docekala smjestiti se u pozu, dati sisu i gledati ju kako za 2 minute spokojno spava  :Smile: 

ali mi smo obitelj koja ne ide spavati uvijek u isto vrijeme, koja zna cesto biti vani, posvuda, nismo bas od ritma. mozda je djeci kojoj se zada neki ritam lakse zaspati navecer. ali moras jednostavno biti takav.

i jos nesto s nasim odvikavanjem, lara je treca kcer i... :hehe: muzevi su isto umorni nakon tolikih godina. mm-u se fakat vise nije dalo... koliko puta je rekao da ju ne moze on uspavati, jer ona BAS hoce sisu :izvlac:

----------


## Mamita

> koliko puta je rekao da ju ne moze on uspavati, jer ona BAS hoce sisu :izvlac:



pa kad ima iskustva pa prepoznaje   :Laughing:

----------


## anek

> a najgora su mi bila, ne stalna budjenja, nego zebenje po krizima (iako sam pokusavala doskociti sa izrezanim uskim majicama, koje su mi kao crijevo onda isle oko bubrega)


I JA ISTO!!!!! 
moja "noćna moda" je ili takva uska majica oko križa, ili si umotam križa u neku videkovu dekicu, pa tako spavam   :Rolling Eyes:  
ajme meni, netko bi se fakat trebao pozabaviti tom modom za dojilje /noćnim kreacijama/!!

----------


## NanoiBeba

Ajme, otišla sam na plac i gle koliko postova.

Moj jedini plan je da joj definitivno više ne dam cicati prije spavanja. To smo rješili bez problema i onda vratili na staro.
Ona kao da je skužila da je pretjerala i noćas je bila super: cicala samo dva puta.

Za nekih mjesec dana idemo u Austriju i kupiti ćemo joj krevet (naravno, prvo moramo izmjeriti da li nam stane). I onda ću je probati staviti u njen krevet. To je za sada moj jedini plan, jer nakon jučerašnje ljutnje, opet sam, naravno, malo popustila.

Odlazak preko noći mami mi je stvarno krajnje rješenje. Mene na poslu ne šalju na službeni put jer znaju da imam malu djecu, pa sam za sada pošteđena.

----------


## Maja

Meni je taj period kada je Nola bila stara kao katarina sada bio uzasan. MIslila sam da cu ispaliti, STALNO je dojila, nocu, danju, predvecerje. I taman kad sam se spremala raketirat je na mjesec i odrezat (ne da bi to fakat napravila  :/ ) ona je smanjila, recimo s nekih 22 mjeseca. Daleko je to od idealnog, ali malo bolje je. 
Slazem se jako s renatom glede ovih faza i da treba pripaziti kada je pravo vrijeme za smanjivanje/odvikavanje.
Ja se u zadnje vrijeme bavim mislju da prekinem to nocno cicanje, ali nisam jos skupila odlucnosti. Ne pomaze da sam u drugoj sobi jer ona zapadne u strasno vristanje i gura tatu i sva se zakaslje od plakanja. Bas ono, zastrasujuce zvuci.
Inace, meni je stvarno za tako veliku djecu ogromna razlika je li oni placu na nasim rukama ili ste ih ostavili negdje da sama leze i placu pa mi se ovo sto Roza kaze da je radila ne cini nista strasno. No, ne bih generalizirala da djecu treba pouciti spavanju. Ipak smo mi mame te koje smo umorne i imamo pravo na to. Ne trebaju nam izgovori ako smo tako odlucili.

----------


## Morwen

> ivarica (napisa): 
> a najgora su mi bila, ne stalna budjenja, nego zebenje po krizima (iako sam pokusavala doskociti sa izrezanim uskim majicama, koje su mi kao crijevo onda isle oko bubrega)


I meni je ovo najgore od svega. Ak mi se nahlade križa, cijeli sam dan u komi od bolova. Zato sam si kupila tri majice za dojenje (one s otvorom naprijed za cice) i nosim ih noću već mjesecima. Križa su pokrivena, cica je na gotovs kad treba i tako preživljavam noćna nacicavanja   :Wink:  .

----------


## MalaSirena

> Moram se priključiti...moram priznati da bih i ja rado u najmanju ruku smanjila noćne podoje. U zadnje vrijeme se konstanto budi i traži ciku. No čak me i dojenje ne smeta toliko koliko to što više tiho ne rogobori..sad vrlo glasno priča po noći: "MAMA! CIKA! CIKA" CIKA!" i tako dok se ne prišteka...razbudi i mene i sebe i tatu i susjede i sve....ja zaspim odmah, skoro pa zaspi i on, ali MM je u komi...
> 
> Mislim da ćemo i mi probati nekakvo odvikavanje po noći...ne znam kako...



Ovak je i kod nas, nekoliko puta noću...a Tan ima totalno prodoran glas i kad počne vikati uši probija, a pogotovo kad to bude u 3 u noći  :/

----------


## imported_Zvončica

Ma ne znam... ima koma noći, ali svejedno sam još daleko od ukidanja noćnih podoja... Pogotovo kad ga sredim u dvije minute, a ako ga mm pokuša smiriti, F ga samo gura od sebe i viče nenene! Uostalom vidjet ćemo.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Joj cure, mene muči i to što imam starije dijete pa i on  ponekad (istina rijetko) ak se probudi po noći hoće mene, a Katarina neda. Više od noćnih podoja mući me taj osjećaj da zakidam starije dijete.

----------


## samaritanka

To zakidanje je i mene mučilo, ali to ti je sudbuna starije djece, a tješi me to što ih nije bog bez razloga poslao prve, njihova uloga je u životu tako određena. Mi to pokušavamo nadoknaditi zajedničkim spavanjem i Anna je happy što može spavati s nama i zalijepiti se za moja leđa dok Karlo siše. Što ćeš, to je tako. Da ti nije sve jedno, nije ti, ali nije kraj svijeta.

----------


## Jasna

I ja sam bila pred dilemom odustati do kraja zbog noćnih podoja koji su mi postajali sve naporniji (Matija od rođenja nije prespavao noć 10 puta). Iako nije pravilo, neka djeca često bolje spavaju kad prestanu dojiti, a opet bilo bi mi žao prestati dojiti iz čisto sebičnih razloga....
Na kraju sam našla kompromis. Prodala sam Lutonjicinu priču (hvala na ideji!) o tome kako sisa po noći spava... Matija sad već sve kuži i iako je protestirao prvih noći, uskoro bi nakon buđenja tražio titu.. dobio odgovor da spava, tražio piti i već nakon tri gutljaja vode spavao (nastavak noći s nama).. Budi se i dalje jednako, često prvo traži titu... pred jutro i dobije (jer tad jako želi i ako ga odbijem ionako neće zaspati). Ja sam zadovoljnija, a mislim da je i on bolje prošao. Sada sisa ujutro i navečer i točno kužim da mu to znanto manje u životu znači iako ta dva podoja iznimno rijetko preskače...

----------


## Lutonjica

> Prodala sam Lutonjicinu priču (hvala na ideji!) o tome kako sisa po noći spava


blago tebi da ti je funkcioniralo.   :Wink:  

meni funkcionira ponekad, ali mi nije "trajno" rješenje

----------


## NanoiBeba

Katarina to ovak veli: "ja bi papiti mamu!"
 I basta, i onda još sto puta ponovi, "ali mojim te". I onda ja popustim.

----------


## Lutonjica

taj "molim te" je stvarno ubitačan...
zašto li sam je to uopće učila...

kad mi još doda:
"mama molim cicu, SAMO MALO, MALO, neću puno!" 
kak da joj ne dam   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Maja

Nola kaze "jos malo, malo i gotovo!" a Jan: "Ja bi deeeesnu"

----------


## VedranaV

"Hoću mamino mlijeeekooo!"
"Hoću s druge strane!"   :Laughing:

----------


## Amalthea

A ja sam mislila da MI imamo problem   :Laughing:

----------


## sophisticat

:Laughing:  

Pa stvarno zene,cega tu sve nema....al kad citas postove uvijek na povrsinu izbije samo jedna slika-brizne mame,umorne mame i sisavci(ice).
Znam da necu nista extra novo dodati,ali ipak,evo,moje(nase) iskustvo:
Moja zabica doji nekoliko puta danju al i nocu-bila zedj,glad,potreba za umirenjem,bilo sto-vec tako pa skoro 30 mjeseci.I spava s nama u krevetu(dobro,to joj je rodno mjesto) i muz se,poslije nekoliko faza" kukanja naviknuo-jer fukcionira najlakse,najbezbolnije,najbrze.Ja vec ejjj 4,5 godina spavam s tim grudnjakom za dojenje!(kad  uracunam i 18 mj.dojenja mog sina).Ali,NARAVNO svako malo,kad mama ne pazi dovoljno na sebe,dodju te faze umora...ali eto,nekako jos nisam pomislila prestati sa dojenjem.To mi je ono kao chp u glavi-ipak joj to treba,jos.
Pokusali smo prije par tjedana,nakon sto smo sredili djecju sobu(nove tapete,njen novi (i prvi) krevetic) prebaciti ju u djecju sobu,da bude s bratom,ionako su rado tamo zajedno igraju se...ali,nista sve je zavrsilo iste veceri njenom molbom:MAM TEBAS MI! TEBAS!
i sisavica  se vratila...
Najsmjesnije je sto i muz i ja tako najmirnije spavamo,jer na kraju krajeva,uz sve"prednosti dojenja",ovo je i najprakticnije rjesenje...ne moramo se dizati nocu i sl.
Jos ne razmisljamo dokle ce sve ovo ovako trajati  :Rolling Eyes: 
Svim mamama   :Kiss:

----------


## sophisticat

E,da to "trazenje"kod nas je proslo stvarno sve moguce neverbalne i verbalne faze-bilo je i to "Molim te,mama,ja bi samo malo sis o (u muskom rodu)ili
"Ja bi samo malo ovako malu sisicu"-i pokazuje prsticima spojenim u mali krug! ili,
"Ja bi sad samo veliku sisicu"(pazi suprotnosti)i pritom opet-rukicama u zraku pravi veeeeliki balon i  mase.
Da prasnes u smijeh i naravno,odmah popustis!

----------


## Lutonjica

evo apdejt za cure koje zanima kako ide "kauč u dnevnoj sobi metoda"   :Wink:  

zadnje 4 noći zara spava s MM-om, a ja sam na kauču u dnevnoj. 
zaspi dojeći, a od prvog idućeg buđenja (oko ponoći) pa do oko 7 ujutro je sama s tatom.
nakritičnije je ovo prvo buđenje, tad malo zakmeči, ali brzo zaspi. do jutra se budi par puta ali bez plakanja i zaspe u roku par sekundi.
oko 7 tata ide raditi, pa ja dolazim u krevet i onda dojimo.

e sad, napretka i promjene nema nikakve zasad, odnosno, ona se i dalje budi jednaki broj puta po noći, pita di je mama? ili di je cica?. 
ok prihvaća činjenicu da nema ni mene ni cice, ali to je i inače ok prihvaćala u onih par situacija u kojima smo bile odvojene po noći (npr. kad sam cijelu noć povraćala zbog viroze). 
tako da se meni čini da je sve isto i da kad se vratim u krevet da će opet cicati cijele noći... nemam pojma.

rekla sam MM-u "ako i bude sve po starom, ja sam se bar naspavala!!!"

e da, ima i novi foru, 3. noć se dva puta iskrala iz spavaće i išla me tražiti po stanu da dobije cicu   :Grin:  ali ju je tata na vrijeme ulovio...

----------


## mamma san

Ma mala lukavica.....  :Kiss:

----------


## Njojza

HAHAHAHHA!
dusa mala draga.
stvarno je slatka  :Smile:

----------


## ms. ivy

uh, bar ne plače... znači možete nastaviti i čekati da se buđenja prorijede... možda kad skuži da cike STVARNO nema, pa se ne isplati buditi?

----------


## NanoiBeba

Kod nas nema nikakve promjene.
Jednu večer sam opet imala tešku krizu. Imala sam babinjak sa svojim curama (treći u dvije godine, tak da ne mislite da ja slučajno izlazim van). Bio je petak i Katarina je bila jako umorna- tk je obično nakon cijelog tjedna u vrtiću. Zaspala je u 19,30 i ja sam otišla van. Već u 9 se probudila i počeo je show. MM me nazvao negdje prije 11 i odjurila sam doma. Tek se tada smirila.

Evo, to je meni stvarno teško. Nikamo nemrem otići navečer. A ti moji izlasci su stvarno rijetki.

I kupili smo joj krevet. Još ga moramo smontirati i smjestiti u sobu, pa ćemo vidjeti hoće li biti promjene ako nebude spavala samnom.

E da, i u petak smo išli u Austriju. I lukavica je skužila da se nešto zbiva i ujutro me onak čvrsto zagrlila da se nisam mogla iskrasti iz kreveta, neg se ona zbudila i onda je baka imala frke.

----------


## Lutonjica

off topic, ja danas idem na koncert, jupi jupi jeee!!

ali kod nas nikad nije bilo prevelikih problema s večernjim uspavljivanjem, odnosno, lako to ide i bez mene, bez plakanja i bilo kakvih neugodnih emocija, i s tatom, i s bakama, i s tetom čuvalicom... nama je problem ono nakon uspavljivanja, noćna buđenja...

----------


## NanoiBeba

Kod nas ja bilo Ok kada ju je tata uspavaio jer sam ja ranije otišla, ali sada je zaspala dok sam ja još bila doma, a tu joj je i brat koji ide kasnije spavati, pa su budili jedno drugo. Uglavnom, večer je bila horor.

----------


## mamma san

Kod nas je isto kao kod Lutonjice...a da ne bi bilo kao kod Katarine, ja kad idem van, zbrišem već oko 19 sati, tako da kompletni večernji ritualni ostaju samo dečkima. 

Tata tada posebno uživa i zove to "muška večer"! No, u zadnje vrijeme kad ga tata uspava te kad se probudi oko ponoći, traži prvo tatu. Ja se držim po strani..  :Wink:

----------


## ivana7997

i kod nas su problem nocna budjenja. uspavljivanje bez cice je vec odavno apsolvirano, no nocno budjenje je bilo problem. jer on jako jako jako duboko spava i zapravo ni ne kuzi da je budan i samo zijeva i trazi.

i sad, slucajno se dogodilo neki dan... zacendrao je oko ponoci, ja dosla, malo ga pomazila, pa stavila na tutu, kao i obicno. on nista ne govori ni nista. popiskio se, ja ga stavila u krevet, on malo zacendrao. rekla sam mu da idem proliti tutu i da se odmah vracam. vratila se, on spava.  :D 
ponovno se probudio oko 4 i trazio cicu, malo sam ga pomazila i pokusala ignorirati zahtjev, ali bio je uporan, pa sam mu dala.

kad sam skuzila da taj podoj oko ponoci mozemo preskociti, nastavila sam u tom smjeru. i eto, osim jednog izuzetka, vec pet dana je tako. 

drzite fige, pliz

prvi put u vise od dvije i pol godine mislim da mozemo prebrojiti podoje!

----------


## zrinka

ivana7997, super da vam napreduje pomalo smaniivanje podoja i da se kraj nazire  :Smile: 

 :Love:

----------


## Lutonjica

update:

evo mi već 11 dana "tjeramo" spavanje u dnevnoj sobi...
naziru se pomaci  :D 

prekjučer i jučer je prospavala cijelu noć (10 sati !!!) u komadu bez buđenja, a noćas se probudila samo 2 puta.

----------


## Amalthea

Lutonjice,

iako je H puno manji od Zare, vi ste mi svjetlo na kraju tunela!  :D

----------


## stray_cat

zasto vi po svaku cijenu pokusavate pobjeci od dojenja? opce ne kuzim u cemu je fora

----------


## zrinka

fora je u tome sto su mame umorne i iscrpljene i tesko im je vise od godinu dana ne prespavat noc u komadu...

dojenje treba trajati onoliko koliko to i mami i djetetu pase, ako bilo tko od njih dvoje ne uziva vise u tom odnosu, treba ga pokusati smanjiti ili prekinuti....

----------


## Lutonjica

stray, ja ne bježim od dojenja, ja bježim od noćnog dojenja. zara po danu doji koliko god hoće i kad god hoće.

a zašto bježimo do noćnod dojenja??

jer zara ima 2i pol godine, a noć provodi tako da 8 SATI spava s CICOM KONSTANTNO U USTIMA... znači, nema dojenje pa pusti cicu pa spava, nego spava ne ispuštajući cicu iz usta cijelu noć... što znači da ja spavam u jednom položaju utrnutog tijela cijelu noć... s cicom koja se maltene upljesnivi u njenim ustima ...

kužiš??

----------


## andrea

i ja bi se žalila malo, al mi smo male bebe prema vama; vratit ću se na ovaj topik za godinu dana, ak do onda ostane kaj od mene :/

----------


## ivana7997

> zasto vi po svaku cijenu pokusavate pobjeci od dojenja? opce ne kuzim u cemu je fora


oh, da je to po svaku cijenu, odavno bih vec prestala...

fora je otprilike u tome sto kaze zrinka, u tome da je ok dojiti dok to pase i mami i bebi.
paaaa, dosta mi je. dosta mi je vec dugo i dugo sam spremna za prestanak ali on nije. ne zelim da to bude po svaku cijenu i ne zelim da mu bude stresno.

ali hocu i da se mene malo pita. 

i mogu ti reci, nakon duuuugo vremena uzivam u dojenju. jer vidim da i ja imam utjecaja na to. a da on nije nesretan.

----------


## branka1

Mi još ne razmišljamo o prestanku jer bih ja jako voljela da ona odluči kad je kraj. Iako nekad mislim da to neće biti nikad.
Ali, nije mi naporno jer je Lea, recimo, s 2 god. počela spavati po noći u komadu. Probudi se ona ponekad, ali to nije ništa.
Navečer, ako je ja uspavljujem, obavezno zaspe na cici, ali u zadnje vrijeme tako da je malo dojim, jednu pa drugu stranu, onda se okrene od mene, još minutu, dvije meškolji i zaspe. 
ako se po noći probudi, traži cicu i dam joj. Ali, stvarno, to se događa sve rijeđe. ako se ujutro probudi kad sam ja već izašla iz sobe, a tata još spava (ako radim ujutro), malo zacendra, tata se javi, ona  ili dođe k njemu (ako je u kunderbetu) ili zaspe opet u kinderbetu ili se privine uz tatu (ako je s nama) i opet zaspe.

u petak je prvi put spavala izvan kuće.
Mi smo išli van, a ona je spavala kod svoje sestrične (MM-ove sestre). znala sam da neće biti problema oko ostanka, ali bojala sam se kako će zaspati i što će biti kad se probudi po noći.
U pola 10 šogorica šalje poruku da su pročitale Barby, Lea je legla na trbuh, malo joj se smješkala i zaspala. cijelu večer uopće nije pitala za nas. mi nismo mogli vjerovati :shock: . Po noći se jednom probudila jer se popiškila i zvala - mama, mama - nije plakala, šogorica joj se javila, presvukla je, ona zaspala za sekundu. 12 sati u komadu s tim jednim buđenjem.
Ja sam je prije pripremala na to, govorila da će je D. i F. uspavati, da kad se po noći probudi da zove D. jer ja neću biti tu, ali ipak nisam očekivala da će ovako proći.
Po danu doji češće i kad hoće.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Kod nas je opet jako loše. Katarina se sve češće budi, ja imam stalne glavobolje i nemogući umor. Pogotovo na poslu.
 U stvari uopće ne kužim kak sam izdržala raditi evo već punih godinu dana sa toliko buđenja.
Ja ne spavam cijelu noć u komadu više od 4 godine - to je za one koji pitaju zašto bi prestale dojiti.

Kupili smo krevet i sada trebamo naručiti madrac. Ali ja uopće ne znam kako ju odviknuti cicanja po noći. Toliko sam umorna da mi je stvarno najjednostavnije dojiti, a ne nositi ju i umirivati cijelu noć.

----------


## samaritanka

Nanoi, tješi se sad će Božić i Nova Godina i praznici pa ćeš valjda malo uspjeti ubiti oko.

Svim mamama noćnim dojilicama želim da izdrže...

----------


## Lutonjica

evo našeg konačnog noćnog aranžmana 8)  
zvuči možda malo komplicirano, ali nas troje smo sretni i zadovoljni:

zara zaspi na cici u našem krevetu.
probudi se oko 12, dođe joj tata, premjesti u kinderbet (koji je spojen s našim krevetom i nema rešetke na toj strani), pomazi i ona spava dalje.
kad mi idemo spavati, tata legne do kinderbeta, a ja na drugu stranu - ona se toliko navikla spavati samo s tatom da do jutra uopće ne kuži da sam i ja u krevetu.
eventualno se još jednom probudi i traži tatu da legne kraj njega, on je opet premjesti na krevet, pomazi i ona zaspe.
kad se ujutro probudi, traži mamu, prebacimo je do mene i onda doji...

uglavnom, ima sigurno jedno buđenje, ponekad dva, vrlo vrlo rijetko tri. cicu po noći uopće više ne traži.

----------


## branka1

Super!

Kod nas ponekad tata spava do kinderbeta. ali češće ipak ja.
Uglavnom, onda se sada stvarno rijetko budi po noći.

Jedino je pokušavam pomalo odviknuti od toga da zaspe na cici (jer navečer nije bilo šanse da sa mnom zaspe ikako drukčije).

Jučer sam opet malo popustila, ali sam ograničila vrijeme.

Neki dan sam joj rekla da u dnevnoj sobi sad popapamo cicu, a kad dođemo u krevet više ne. Kao ivana 7997.
Ok, može.
dođemo gore, ona opet hoće. Ja kažem, rekli smo da cicu papamo samo u dnevnoj sobi. Ona kaže - ajmo onda dolje. Ok, odemo mi opet dolje, popamo opet cicu, vratimo se gore, zagrli me i zaspe.

(i još mi kaže - mama, dođi - ja se još približim, ona me zagrli jako i kaže - da ti objasnim: da te netko po noći ne pojede  :Heart:   :Saint:   - u tom trenutku se stvarno osjećam kao da smo zamijenile uloge)

Sve češće ide i s tatom spavati i to sve bolje funkcionira.

Mislim da smo malo ipak uspjeli smanjiti dojenje. Nije da ja to jako želim i forsiram, ali mrvicu mi je ipak bed radi trudnoće. 
Ne znam ni sama :/

----------


## samaritanka

Cure neka vam je sa srećom. Nakon svakog mog uvođenja reda dodgodila e neka bolest, neki službeni put, praznici, godišnji i sve mi je palo u vodu. 

Nadam se da će taktika dovoljno dugo biti neometana da zbilja zdravo i bezbolno može prijeći u naviku. 

Sretno.

----------


## branka1

Samaritanka, a kakva su tvoja iskkustva s dojenjem u trudnoći?
znam da je ovo za drugi topic, ali...

----------


## pinocchio

Lutonjice, pa ovo zvuči ko' bajka u odnosu na početak ovog topica. Stvarno ste daleko dogurali.

NanoiBeba, nadam se da će i kod vas uskoro biti pomaka na bolje. Držim fige. 
Ne znam kako je sa dvoje, ali jedno na cici cijele noći dovelo me više puta do ruba očaja. Više nego jednom sam znala tuliti u tišini, a ona blaženo spava. jedno vrijeme smo i mi imali aranžman "mama u dnevnoj sobi dok se ostali baškare na velikom krevetu". I stvarno je prorijedila buđenja. Nakon nekog vremena sam se vratila u krevet, a onda sam jedne noći izvukla ciku i ona je ostala spavati dalje. Nisam se od šoka mogla pomaknuti :shock: . I tako sam nastavila svake noći, a ona je to prihvatila iako je koji puta bilo negodovanja kroz san koje je ubrzo prestalo. Bez suza, plakanja i natezanja došli smo tamo gdje sam mislila da nikada nećemo stići. 

Sad spavamo svi u velikom krevetu, a Lada u kindaču spojenim s krevetom. Ta joj se kombinacija posebno dopala. Noćna buđenja su se ustalila na 1-3 puta iako ima noći bez buđenja. Više niti njoj niti meni ne pada na pamet spavanje ciki. Danju je to druga priča, ali kako ona ipak dio dnevnog sna odvali sama, nije mi problem leći uz nju. Dobro mi dođe koji put. 

Još nismo došli u fazu da MM spava uz nju, ali stignemo još i to probati. Za sada nam je ovako OK. Ne želim se niti sjetiti koji smo put prošli.

Branka1, Lea je prava mala pametnica  :Love:

----------


## NanoiBeba

Naša je novost da je Katarina prestala cicati.
Prije Božića ja sam se opet razbolila (streptokok u grlu, temeratura iznad 39). Bio je vikend, nisam se mogla dići iz kreveta i uz sva moljakanja Katarina je bila nemoguća po noći (mislim da je bio pun mjesec). kada sam se konačno dočepala doktora i opet dobila antibiotik- već sam donjela odluku da ću prestati dojiti. I na moje veliko iznenađenje ( a možda i ne tako veliko) taj prestanak je prošao prilično bezbolno. Prvu noć sam ju morala  nositi a poslije je bilo dovoljno samo maženje. I puno sam joj govorila: mama pije lijek, ti ne smiješ opet dobivati lijek i tako to. 
Na kraju je i ona pokupila streptokok, a ja sam i Novu godinu dočekala s virozom ali sam nakon skoro 5 godina opet popila aspirin C (to je meni najbolji lijek za virozu). I iskreno - nije mi žao što sam prestala dojiti - stvarno više nisam mogla. 
Kod Frane mi je bilo jako, jako žao kada smo prestali iako smo planirali drugo dijete i znala sam da ću opet dojti.

I tako, neću se moći priključti dojiljama djece starije od 2 godine jer K. ima rođendan tek za 10 dana.

----------


## zrinka

nano i beba, cestitam na dojenju i na zavrsetku koji nije bio traumatican ni za tebe ni za tvoju curicu  :Smile:

----------


## VESNA25

...A TEK SU MU 3 MJESECA. PO NOĆI GA DOJIM PA ČAK NI NE MOGU REĆI KOLIKO PUTA JER VIŠE NISAM SVJESNA  KAD GA DOJIM, A KAD SPAVA, JER JE PO CIJELU NOĆ U MOM KREVETU.FRAN JE MOJE DRUGO DIJETE I MISLILA SAM DA ĆE BITI PUNO LAKŠE NEGO S PRVIM ALI OČITO SAM ŽIVJELA U ZABLUDI. DOMA IMAM KNJIGU "SVAKO DIJETE MOŽE NAUČITI SPAVATI" PO KOJOJ SAM UČILA I PRVO KAKO DA PRESPAVA NOĆ ALI SMATRAM DA JE JOŠ PREMALI DA GA ODBIJAM OD NOĆNIH PODOJA. ALI TO SE VIŠE NE MOŽE NAZVATI NOĆNI PODOJ NEGO JEDNOSTAVNO SPAVANJE NA CICAMA. KAD POŽELI UZME.JEDINA "UTJEHA" JE DA NISAM JEDINA S TAKVIM PROBLEMOM A SNAGU I STRPLJENJE ĆU VEĆ OD NEKUD SMOĆI. POZDRAV SVIMA

----------


## branka1

A što da ti kažem. Drži se. definitivno nisi jedina. Ima ovdje mama koje isto proživljavaju, a beba im ima 2 godine. ja nisam ta, ali ima ih  :Wink:

----------


## VESNA25

HTJELA SAM SAMO REĆI DA F. NIJE MOGAO NIKAKO ZASPATI OSIM NARAVNO NA PRSIMA. NA KRAJU MOG STRPLJENJA SAM GA STAVILA U KREVET I OSTAVILA DA PLAČE(NISAM INAČE TAKO ZLA), ALI SAM GA IŠLA SMIRIVATI. ZASPAO JE NAKON 10 MIN I SPAVAO DO 4 UJUTRO. IMALI SMO SAMO DVA RANOJUTARNJA PODOJA(U4 I U 6:30) I JEDAN OKO 8.30. SAD SE PROBUDIO I ZADOVOLJAN LEŽI U KREVETU.NEMOJTE MISLIT DA SAM OKRUTNA ALI OVA METODA JE ZBILJA DOBRA. ZNAM JER SAM ISTO PROŠLA S A. SAMO ŠTO TREBAŠ BITI USTRAJAN I IZDRŽATI MALO VIŠE PLAČA, ALI POSLIJE ĆE VAM BITI LAKŠE. AKO NE VJERUJETE PROČITAJTE KNJIGU KOJU SAM PRIJE SPOMENULA PA SAMI ODLUČITE.
     JA SAM SE NOĆAS BAŠ LIJEPO ODMORILA  :Laughing:

----------


## Amalthea

Vesna25, sigurna sam da su mnogi tu na forumu čitali tu knjigu, ali se radije odlučuju za no-cry metodu. Ima dosta topica o tome.

No, ako za vas to funkcionira - super.   :Love:

----------


## Lutonjica

vesna25, znam da te muče noćni podoji, ali ovo je podforum Produženo dojenje, što znači da je namijenjen majkama koje doje djecu stariju od godine dana.

na podforumu Dobne skupine 0-1 imaš velik broju topika na temu spavanja i nespavanja, kao i na temu knjiga o spavanju, pa te molim da se tamo javiš   :Wink:   dobit ćeš puno više odgovora, i to od mama čija djeca su stara kao i tvoja beba.

----------


## ms. ivy

> SAMO ŠTO TREBAŠ BITI USTRAJAN I IZDRŽATI MALO VIŠE PLAČA, ALI POSLIJE ĆE VAM BITI LAKŠE.


moram komentirati - ti moraš biti "ustrajna" i otrpjeti plač svojeg djeteta, a što je bebi u glavi? on ne razumije zašto si ga ostavila i ne zna da ćeš se vratiti. pa plače dok ne odustane i pomiri se s tim da je sam. možda oboje bolje spavate, ali je njegovo povjerenje u tebe poljuljano.

----------


## Lutonjica

meni je super jedna rečenica iz serije "mad about you" :
ostavili oni tako bebu od par mjeseci da plače u sobi kako bi je naučili spavati, oboje se grče pred vratima, jedva slušaju plač, žena se sama rasplače, bore se da ne uđu u sobu, gledaju na sat... i taman kad su htjeli ući, beba prestane plakati.
i žena kaže mužu sva jadna: *"upravo smo je naučili da nećemo biti ovdje svaki put kad će nas trebati"*

----------


## ms. ivy

ja sam tu epizodu od muke jedva odgledala   :Rolling Eyes:  

na tu rečenicu mi se srce slomilo - sjetila sam se koliki roditelji tako postupaju, i to vjerujući da dobro rade.

----------


## VESNA25

NE SLAŽEM SE. TO NIJE METODA OSTAVIGA DA PLAČE PA ĆE NAKON SAT VREMENA ZASPATI. ONO ŠTO JE BITNO JE NAUČITI SVU DJECU DA IH BUDNE STAVIŠ U KREVETIĆ I DA SE NAUČE SAMI KAKO ZASPATI. KAD SAMI TO NAUČE ONDA ĆE IM I PO NOĆI KAD SE PROBUDE BITI NORMALNO DA OPET ZASPE SAMI, A NEĆE TRAŽITI BOČICU ILI DUDU ILI PRSA. MA USTVARI TEŠKO JE MENI SAD TEBE RAZUVJERAVATI ISTO KAO I TEBI MENE, ALI KAŽEM TI DA ŠTO VIŠE ONI RASTU TO SU PAMETNIJI I ZNAJU KAKO ĆE DOĆI DO ONOGA ŠTO ŽELE, PA TAKO DIJETE KOJE SA 3 MJESECA SE BUDI PO NOĆI 4 PUTA RADI DOJENJA SA 6 MJESECI SPAVA S MAMOM CIJELU NOĆ NA PRSIMA OSIM KAD MU ISPADNE IZ USTA. NIJEDNO DIJETE NIJE SAMO NAUČILO  LEĆI U KREVET I DA JE ZASPALO OSIM AKO JE TAKO UČENO OD ROĐENJA.

----------


## Lutonjica

cure (a tu opominjem i samu sebe), prebacite se s ovom temom na podforum 0-1, na jedan od topika o spavanju.
(a vesna 25 bi mogla pogledati i podforum Attachment parenting   :Wink:  )

----------


## VESNA25

ajde dobro šta si navalila ima nas i početnika koji surfaju netom pa nisu upućeni u sve a vremena imamo samo malo da napišemo koju poruku. sad se ne derem već ovorim tiho. pozdrav lutonjica

----------


## Lutonjica

pa baš zato što si početnik, dobro je da te netko uputi kako ćeš najlakše i nakbrže doći do informacija koje te zanimaju   :Wink:  
a u ovom slučaju je to podforumm 0-1 jer ćeš naići na puno mama s malim bebama, pa ćeš čuti više svježih iskustava i savjeta   :Wink:

----------


## branka1

Lutonjice, sorry, ali.......

Vesna, bezveze je da ti sad one roditelje koji ne koriste tu metodu uvjeravaš kako je ta metoda super, a isto tako je izgleda bezveze tebe uvjeravati u suprotno.
Svatko radi ono što misli da je najbolje.
Apsolutno potpisujem Lutonjic i Ivy.

I ne mislim da se neke stvari ne mogu promijeniti i drukčije. kao što rekoh na drugom topicu, Lea je počela spavati cijelu noć tek nakon druge godine. Ali i to je počela sama od sebe. Nisam je tome učila.

I nikad ne bih koristila metode iz ove knjige. To je moje mišljenje i moje pravo. Čak sam je neko vrijeme imala kod kuće, ali samo zato što mi ju je jedna žena uvalila, a ja joj očito nisam mogla dovoljno jasno objasniti da mi ne treba. Ona je rekla da je samo uzmem pa ću vidjeti. 
I tako je stajala, stajala i na kraju sam je vratila, a da je nisam ni otvorila. Jer sam o knjizi već puno čula i znam da to ne želim prakticirati na svom djetetu i mučiti i nju i sebe i MM, koji je rekao da ako ću to probati da njega tih večeri neće biti doma jer to ne bi mogao slušati.

Ali to je moje mišljenje

Nekom navodno i upali, a znam i roditelje koji su probali pa požalili što su uopće išli mučiti i sebe i dijete jer očito to kod neke djece ipak ne funkcionira.

Nismo svi isti. Ni roditelji, a ni djeca.

----------


## samaritanka

Njemci to ostavljanje da beba plače zovu febranje, valjda po autoru te knjige. Međutim ima djece koje ta metoda ne da smesti što kaže Branka. Hvala Bogu da ih ima. Ono što je dobro u toj knjizi je to objašnjavanje ritma spavanja i potrebu za količinom spavanja bebe ovisno o mjesecim tj. godinama starosti. Ali samo to. Recimo jedan od trikova je da beba ide kasnije navečer spavati oko 10 ili 11 h kad idu i ostali ukućani u krpe pa im je onda razdoblje mira u kući duže,  a mama se naspava do prvog beibinog buđenja oko 3 sata pa je lakše dogurati do jutra... Ovo febranje je fakat gruba metoda...

----------


## Lutonjica

evo najnoviji update - stvar funkcionira savršeno   :Smile:  

zara malo pocica u dnevnoj sobi (a ima sve više dana kako _uopće ne cica navečer_), onda se digne i trkne u spavaću (jako bitna stvar je da smije bosa trčati od dnevne do spavaće   :Grin:  ). tamo je čeka tata koji upali cd s pričom o jelici (4 godišnja doba), zara _legne u svoj kinderbet_ i zaspe. 
po noći se uopće ne budi, ili ako se budi, zove _tatu_ da ju pokrije ili da joj da soka. cijelu noć je u svom krevetu i niti jednom ne doji.

 :D

što se tiče ostatka dana, ujutro doji obavezno i jako dugo (i po sat vremena onako u polusnu), a onda još recimo 2 puta tokom dana.

----------


## ms. ivy

wow!!  :D

----------


## Pliska

Super  :D

----------


## olza

Bravo i svaka cast i blago vama!

----------


## monika

Bravo Zara!
Bravo mami i tati na super organizaciji!  :D

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

V ima faze kada malo manje traži i kada dođemo do 2 podoja i ja mislim da će polako prestati uđe u fazu kada se ne skida sa sise.
Sad smo u toj fazi, sinoć za zaspati (inače sisa prije spavanja, ja nešto čitam, a kada se gasi svijetlo, ona se odšteka, zagrlimo se i zaspe), po noći 2 puta, jutros prije nego sam išla na delo, kad sam se vratila, poslije ručka, tada je i zaspala, nakon 1 sat se probudila, tražila opet sisu, kada sam je nakon 20 minuta skinula rasplakala se i opet zaspala, kad se probudila opet sisa, poslije večere sisa...
Više nego novorođenče, kada joj ne dam, ili je skinem kada ona neće, odmah plač. Muka mi je da plače, ali nekad više ne mogu, nikakve priče ni ubjeđivanje ne pomaže, kažem joj nakon pola sata da me više boli bradavica, jednu jede, drugu vtra, kaže mi "mama ne brini, proći će ti" i nastavlja. Ne bi prekidala dojenje, ali bi ga probala svesti na neku razumnu mjeru, pogotovo bi se htjela riješiti noćnog podoja.

----------


## Lutonjica

pa evo, piše ti kako smo mi uspjeli   :Wink:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Uf, baš čitam i zavidim ti Lutonjice  :/ iako Vito ima "tek" 13 mjeseci, situacija  je sljedeća: uspavljuje se na cici, noću se budi 2-10 puta i zaspe jedino uz cicu, a MM ga niti može uspavati na bilo kakav način, niti utješiti pa me to brine. Par puta sam otišla na koncert, nije me bilo 3-4 sata, Vito bi se najčešće probudio barem jednom i MM ga nije uspijevao utješiti, nego je Vito zaspao sav uzrujan nakon desetak minuta (u tih 10 minuta ja ne bih uspjela dojuriti do doma da ga utješim, a nekad stvarno moram malo izaći...). Tako da mi se tvoja metoda sa kaučom i tatom čini super, ali mi najprije moramo dočekati situaciju da Vito uopće želi biti sam s tatom pa onda da želi s tatom leći i zaspati pa onda da tata uopće čuje da se Vito noću budi i da ga on uspava. Uf, ovo stvarno zvuči kao SF   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## a zakaj

> Uf, baš čitam i zavidim ti Lutonjice  :/ iako Vito ima "tek" 13 mjeseci, situacija  je sljedeća: uspavljuje se na cici, noću se budi 2-10 puta i zaspe jedino uz cicu, a MM ga niti može uspavati na bilo kakav način, niti utješiti pa me to brine.


vitekova mamuska, i nama je tako! Ja sam 2x izasla navecer i vratila se do 21.30 i vec je bila tragedija. KAd se nocu probudi (a to bude poput Vite, 2-10x), ponekad ga MM pokusa umiriti, ali to uspijeva u mozda 5-10% slucajeva.
Na koncertu jos nisam bila nikakvom vise od godinu dana (ne smijem se sjetit da je danas Morisey, odmah me tuga hvata).

Ali zato je tonka vec dva puta uspjela popodne zaspati na velikom krevetu s cuvalicom - nije plakala, nisu se nosile, samo su se pomazile i dijete zaspalo (poslije joj je dizala majicu i trazila cicu!) :shock:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Joj, kod nas je tragedija kad ja odem u wc na minutu, a on ostane sam s tatom, tako da smo najčešće svi troje u wc-u kad je meni nužda   :Laughing:  
Stvarno me to muči, ja se strašno trudim da Vito "skuži" svog tatu, pokušavam ih puštati same kad se igraju, ili se igramo u troje, ali tata ima glavnu ulogu, šaljem ih u šetnje, pričam mu o tati kad ga nema... ali ne primjećujem nikakav pomak  :/ Sada smo Vito i ja u Dalmaciji s mojom mamom, MM radi i kada dođe vikendom, Vito se skriva meni u koljena, rame i sl. čim ga ugleda i negoduje. Tako da bih voljela prvo da napravimo neki pomak u smislu odnosa njih dvojice, ovaj mi plan sa odvikavanjem od noćne cice stvarno izgleda nedostižno, ali možda će i to biti moguće kada se njih dvojica zbliže. A onda ću možda moći i na neki koncert malo dalje od Rijeke...eh Pixiesi su već 16.7., na to ne računam   :Sad:

----------


## ninoslava

I moja je Lora djelomicno kao Vito ( rodjena je 15.2. 2005.) - kud ja, tud i ona, sto znaci na wc, prati kosu, tusirati se, vjesati ves, kuhati.... Moram priznati da mi je znatno lakse otkad je prohodala jer sad vise ne moram tegliti za nama i stolcic u kojem je sjedila dok bih ja, npr, prala kosu ( sad mi, kao, "pomaze" da ju operem i brise mi kosu rucnikom). U cijeloj mi prici jako pomaze ledjna nosiljka, ali da nje nema, ne znam sto bih. 
Iako se MM jako trudi oko malene i cesto ima bolji pristup prema njoj nego ja, ja joj uvijek moram biti na oku. 
Naravno da je to ponekad tesko za izdrzati i da se osjecam zarobljenom, ali valjda postoji neki svemirski razlog zasto se bebe ne daju od mama. 
Sta kazu iskusne mame, do kada traje ta jaka vezanost uz mamu ( napominjem da jos dojim L) ili je cijela stvar individualna? Jesu li dojenje i vezanost uz mamu uopce u korelaciji?

----------


## VedranaV

Bude lakše kasnije, neovisno o dojenju. Mislim da je kod nas meni počelo biti bitno lakše s negdje oko 3 godine, ali mislim da je to vrlo individualno.

----------


## aries24

i noa beskonačno nacicava, ali hvala bogu i tata ga može umiriti, čak i uspavati nosanjem, od trenutka kad tata stiže doma noa se ne odljepljuje od njega
cica mu još uvijek gotovo isključiva hrana, tako da nas ja vidim na "koliko nas je preko 5 godina"   :Laughing:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

> cica mu još uvijek gotovo isključiva hrana, tako da nas ja vidim na "koliko nas je preko 5 godina"


potpisujem  8)

----------


## tridesetri

ja sam isto imala osjecaj da ce m. dojiti do skole i pomalo sam bila zabrinuta jer su svi njeni vrsnjaci vec dojili uglavnom samo za prije spavanja, a ona po cijele dane i noci. 
ali nesto prije drugog rodjendana se sve preko noci okrenulo. zatrudnila sam i ona je od tada drasticno smanjila podoje. zatim sam imala neke komplikacije u trudnoci zbog kojih sam potpuno prestala dojiti i to je islo sve tako bezbolno, a takoreci preko noci. 
i jos smo se tri tjedna nakon toga rjesili i pelene! 
s drugim djetetom cu se jos manje opterecivati...jer kod tih stvari nema nikakvog pravila i sve je normalno. naravno sve dok su i mama i dijete sretni   :Smile:

----------


## ninoslava

Da li vas malci traze siku i nakon "konkretnog" obroka? Nase svako papanje zavrsi sa "daj me sike!"

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Moj često traži i prije i poslije obroka: cica mu je aperitiv i desert   :Laughing:

----------


## ninoslava

Pitanje za Vitekovu mamicu, a i za druge, naravno: koliko vam puta, otprilike, dnevno beba sisa?

----------


## ivana7997

> naravno sve dok su i mama i dijete sretni


pa, ja moram priznati da nisam bas bila sretna, nekad sam cak bila i nesretna.. ali u mom slucaju prestanak dojenja nije dolazio u obzir jer bi bio nasilan, tj malac nikako nije bio spreman za to. poticala sam, pokusavala i nastojala, ali cekala i cekala. i trajalo je dugo. 

mislila sam da cu skakati od srece kad prestane, ali nije mi ni laknulo kad je prestao, jednostavno je to doslo tako postupno i polako da sam jedva i skuzila kraj....

----------


## vitekova mamuška

> Pitanje za Vitekovu mamicu, a i za druge, naravno: koliko vam puta, otprilike, dnevno beba sisa?


Ne znam točno koliko...koliko puta traži, toliko i dobije...recimo da traži najmanje 5 puta dnevno i najmanje 2 puta noću.

----------


## ivarica

> jednostavno je to doslo tako postupno i polako da sam jedva i skuzila kraj....


isto tako i kod nas. ja sam na forumu napisala da je ivar prestao sisati tek kad sam zbrojila da nekoliko tjedana nije trazio, mozda cak i mjesec.
vjerujem da je onima koji nisu bili u tom filmu to tesko uopce pojmiti.

a o postapalicama poput"dok su svi sretni" i slicnim stetama:

poznajem samo jednu zenu koja je odrzala dojenje a da je uvijek u nirvani i divim joj se svakodnevno zbog tog a sve ostale smo bar jednom pomislile i izrekle kako nam je tesko, ili zbog navlacenja bradavica ili zbog nedostatka podrske ili zato jer imas pravo da ti nekad bude tesko i jer te i dojenje moze izluditi kao sto te moze izluditi nejedenje, trazenje da mu kupis igracku ili kasniji odlazak na spavanje.

----------


## andrea

> ninoslava prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pitanje za Vitekovu mamicu, a i za druge, naravno: koliko vam puta, otprilike, dnevno beba sisa?
> 
> 
> Ne znam točno koliko...koliko puta traži, toliko i dobije...recimo da traži najmanje 5 puta dnevno i najmanje 2 puta noću.


tako i kod nas - kada sam doma, a kada radim onda možda tri puta preko dana

ne znam kako vaši klinci, ali bojan kada se primi cice, ne pušta po pol sata do 45 min. i to mi zna biti naporno ponekad

ali on uvijek, od kad se rodio, na cici, u jednom podoju, proboravi u prosjeku 45 minuta; nikad se nije desilo da dođe pocicat 5, 10 minuta i bjež dalje, toga kod nas nema još uvijek

e, da mi se toga dočekat, pa nek cica do škole 8)

----------


## ivana7997

nemoj biti sigurna u to, andrea... jaks je takvu koreografiju brzo usvojio, ali to je znacilo pet minuta cice, pa minutu igre, pa opet cicu... i tako duuuuugo. valjda je tako oznacavao svoj teren, sto li. 

da je 45 minuta u komadu cicao, mogla bih ja nesto i raditi usput.   :Razz:

----------


## andrea

> jaks je takvu koreografiju brzo usvojio, ali to je znacilo pet minuta cice, pa minutu igre, pa opet cicu...


znala sam da postoji neka caka  :Grin:

----------


## retha

Vau,kako je divno cuti da ima jos mama u slicnim situacijama. Moja Buba je stalno na cici..ne brojim..bolje da ni ne znam. :Smile:  Po noci se isto dojimo,malo s nama u krevetu,malo u svom,kako kada.

----------


## ninoslava

Ne bunim se ja uopce zbog tih nebrojenih sikanja, nego me cisto zanimalo kako se ponasaju vasi mali sisavci, jer ja nasa dnevna dojenja uopce ne mogu prebrojiti. Jednom sam probala i odustala. Nocu su se ona smanjila na 2-3 puta, sto mi je ok, cisto da i ja ulovim nesto sna. Drago mi je cuti da mi nismo iznimke u njamanjima.

----------


## retha

Da,da juce sam se i ja navukla na ta brojanja i odlucila da cu nocne podoje prebrojit..nakon treceg sam stala i opet pojma nemam kaj se zapravo zbiva po noci.  :Laughing:

----------


## nika612

eh, da ne quotam milijon postova, ja bih u svemu mogla potpisati lutonjicu (mislim do prestanka noćnog), samo umjesto zara ide nika.  :Razz:  

jednom sam, kao, probala nesto smanjiti dojenje, mozda prestati, za prosli uskrs...ma, bile razdvojene 6 dana, kad smo se vidjele nastavile tamo di smo stale. i bilo mi je ok.

danas je navršila 25 mj i ja definitivno odlucila...nemrem vise!!! nocne izdrzat. bad mi je kaj smo same, dakle kauc u dnevnoj otpada, moram zdurat sam, ali sam proslu noc bas bila zadovoljna. 

probudila se 5 puta. niti jednom nisam dala cicu. ali, bilo je strasno, ali kratkotrajno. uglavnom, jako place, bacaka se, ma ono, strasno dosziva:mama daj cice...ja sam ju nosila, cvrsto grlila, pricala da je noc i da cice spavaju i relativno brzo, ma za min, bi se smirila na mom ramenu, zaspala, ja jos nosila i nosila, pa ju stavim u krevet, sa mnom. spavamo sat/sat i pol, pa ponovo. 

izdrzala sam, vidjet cemo kako ce biti slijedecih noci. imam jos 12 dana do služ.puta kada ju ostavljam mojima. nadam se da ce svaki dan biti sve bolje.

----------


## samaritanka

cure obratite pozornost o starosti djece majki koje ovdije postaju, bitna je razlika kad je dosta i nije isto u prvoj, drugoj i trećoj godini života...

----------


## Lutonjica

evo nešto za sve koji misle da im se dijete nikad neće odviknuti od cice, odnosno da nikad neće promijeniti navike   :Grin:   :
zara prospava cijelu noć u komadu (napomena: ima 3 godine), a onda ujutro sisa i mazi se oko _sat vremena_. prve su joj riječi svako jutro "ja bi cicuuuuuuuuu!".
jutros se probudila, sjela na krevet i izvalila:"ja bi onu čokoladu iz kina!"
možete mislit moj šok, sjedim, buljim u nju... "šta bi ti??"
"onu čokoladu iz kina mi donesi.."
ja donesem, ona ju smaže, poliže prste, "sad bi malo soka"
popije sok, "treba mi čačkalica, ne mogu s prstima iskopati!"
dobije čačkalicu i malo pročačka...

 :shock: 

ok, tražila je nakon toga cicu, ali je polunezainteresirano dojila _oko 1 minute_ i nastavila svojim poslom...

----------


## VedranaV

Lutonjica, mogu zamisliti šok   :Laughing:  . Meni je slično bilo kad je V. tražio vode umjesto mog mlijeka. Nisam mogla vjerovati  :Smile: .

----------


## Lubica

Moj Fran danju cicu mnogo manje nego noću. Danju 3-4 puta a noću se zna buditi do 10 puta ( najčešće kao i kod Lutonjice provede noć s cicom u ustima ). Najgore mi je to što radim za faksu noću, pogoto sada kada su ispitni rokovi, (dolazim ga podojiti pa pokušavam ostati budna da idem dalje raditi, ( čitaj: ne spavam uopće ). Danju ga ovaj mjesec intenzivno čuvaju bake i zbog toga si on vjerojatno nadoknadjuje druženje sa mnom po noći. Tek je nedavno navršio godinu dana, a čitajući vas mame puno starijih cicavaca počinjem se tresti od same pomisli da će to trajaaaaaaatiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.

NO, to i ne bi bio meni toliki problem da Fran nije počeo biti aktivan i budan po noći ( izmedju 3 i 5  on bi se igrao, hodao, pričao, i u pauzama izmedju toga svega natezao mamine cice ). Prije sam mislila da mi  je teško dojiti noći, ali sada vidim da je to bila milina; pravi problem je kada ga cica ne uspavljuje noći nego kada se s njom budan igra i priča.
Još je jako mali pa mu baš i ne mogu riječima objasniti da cica spava i te fore, mada se nerijetko trudim i to raditi.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Danju ga ovaj mjesec intenzivno čuvaju bake i zbog toga si on vjerojatno nadoknadjuje druženje sa mnom po noći


ovo ti je ključno.

----------


## bobaibeba

Moj Grga stvarno ne zna zaspati bez cice,ni za dnevno ni za noćno spavanje,ni kad se promeškolji noću,ništa bez cice.
Probali smo mm,bake i ja svašta.Jedino gdje još hoće zaspat su kolica i AS i vožnja u autu.
Ne bi bio problem da ja uskoro ne počinjem raditi.Još to funkcionira dok je ovako lijepo vrijeme ali kako će se bake šetati po kiši ili snijegu?
On jednostavno ne želi ni u ležeći položaj kad nije sa mnom,nošenje ga iznervira.
Znam da mi ne možete dati čarobni recept ali ako ima koji slični slučaj...kako ste to riješile?
Zasad je tako da ako ga bake čuvaju on ne spava dok ga ja ne uspavam,koliko god umoran bio.
A kad mu noću pošaljem tatu da ga malo pogladi dere se kao da mu je došao sam vrag!

----------


## Amalthea

> Moj Grga stvarno ne zna zaspati bez cice,ni za dnevno ni za noćno spavanje,ni kad se promeškolji noću,ništa bez cice.


Isto je i s Hrvojem, a godinu dana je stariji. Bar se tješi da niste jedini.
Ali - on je prvi put kod bake zaspao bez problema (s 9 mjeseci). Jednostavno je znao da baka nema cicu - nije valjda mirisala na mlijeko.
Malo su se nunali i zaspao je.

Ako ga baka stavlja spavati, ide nunanje.
Ako ga ja stavljam spavati, ne prolazi bez nacicavanja.

Ako ga netko drugi stavlja spavati - nema šanse da zaspi.

----------


## a zakaj

moram ispricati sto se nama jucer dogodilo.
Tonka vec bar godinu dana nije zaspala (navecer) ni uz koga osim uz mene, cicajuci.
No, jucer navecer u krevetu me pocela gristi i stipati, i kad nije htjela prestati, ja sam uvrijedjeno izasla iz sobe, i cekala pred vratima, da cujem kako ce reagirati.
Nekoliko minuta je bila tisina. A onda je pocela zvati... 'tata, tata, taataa...'.
Pa sam joj lijepo poslala mm-a. I malo su se meskoljili, i zaspali.
Totalno cudan osjecaj   :Smile:

----------


## bobaibeba

> Isto je i s Hrvojem, a godinu dana je stariji.Bar se tješi da niste jedini


Baš si me utješila   :Grin:  !
A i sama ne vidim kraja tome,a i ne pokušavam baš previše ništa drugo.
Jedino me brine to kaj neće ni bakama ni tati da zaspe na nijedan mogući i nemogući način.Osim kolica i vožnja u autu.
S njima bi se samo igrao a kad postane prumoran počinje se derat i traži cicu.

----------


## bobaibeba

Evo me od mame nakon još jednog neuspješnog uspavljivanja.
Probudio se u pola 7 i u pola 11 je već bio mrtav umoran (meni doma tada zaspe već u 10).Baka je probala sve moguće i nemoguće (čak je ljuljala luster a ovaj ga je pratio pogledom i kad su mu se sklopile okice u plač i dreku) i ništa ne pali.Kad skuži da bi ga mogao san prevarit počne vrištat i jecat da se ne može slušat.
I onda dođem ja,osmjeh od uha do uha,nasloni glavu na mene i draga me.Legnemo,pocici si i spava kao beba!
Kaj da radim  :/ 
Ako tako nastavi kad ja počnem radit bit će dana kad uopće neće spavat do navečer ako mene bude čekao.Kako mu pomoći?
Meni nije problem nego mi je žao njega a ja jednostavno moram ići raditi uskoro i neću moći funkcionirati na poslu ako znam da se on ovako jadan muči   :Sad:

----------


## mama27

Evo i nas  s istim problemom. Vanja je veliki cicoljubac   :Smile:  . 
Kroz dan nema šanse da zaspi bez cice, a navečer pogotovo. Čak ni autu ne može zaspati bez cice.
Skoro je cijelu noć na cici tako da sam ja ujutro u totalnoj komi. 
Da barem onda hoće ujutro malo duže odspavati, ali ne. Probudi se u šest, pola sedam i počne vikati kaaakati tako da ju moram odvesti na wc i poslije nema više spavanja. 
Jednu večer je MM otišao s njom u sobu,ali kad je skužila da me nema počeo ja plač i nema šanse da ostane s njim.

----------


## sanja_b

Nika ima 20 mjeseci i visi na meni dani i noć (osim kad sam na poslu), preko vikenda zna odspavati kod mojih sestara i tada malo plače po noći ali dobije bočicu i preživi, a mene preko noći mrcvari. Glavni problem je što mi se napuni dosta mlijeka i bojim se da ću dobiti upalu  pa je čim se vidimo nakon te jedne noći dojim ali stvarno želim prestati, ali kako ?

----------

evo da se i ja prijavim sa slicnom dilemom...
Ne zelim da prekinem dojenje jer mi beban ima tek 16 meseci, volela bih da to bude nekako spontano. Medjutim, u poslednje vreme sam toliko izmrcvarena da vise ne znam za sebe. Radim pet poslova, kod kuce naravno obaveze koje svi imamo i onda dodje noc. Moje dete ide u vrtic od svojeg 13. meseca, a u poslednjih mesec-dva pojacano nocu doji. primetila sam da, dok ja ne legnem u krevet, on spava mirno. Spavamo mm, dete i ja zajedno ali ja cesto nocu radim do kasno pa poslednja legnem. Dakle, uspavam ga i vratim se za komp. A u poslednje vreme to uspavljivanje traje po sat i po-dva. Cini se kao da odrema to vreme na cici i onda skakanje i tumbanje...ma, mislim, do besvesti i do ujutro. I onda cim ja legnem ponovo u krevet, on me namirise i pocne da se vrpolji....i kad se nakaci ne prestaje ako ga nekako ne odvoji, i to sve radi kroz san, moje se dete ne budi nocu ili je to valjda zato sto mu odmah odgovorim pa  ne stigne probuditi se. Ali, vise ne mogu. Mm poslednje dve noci uspavljuje dete i uspava ga za 20 minuta. Da mu nesto interesantno da se poigra u kraku dok ja najavljujem kako idem da se kupam, i malo cvili i zaspi. Nocas ostajem u dnevnoj sobi, bas da vidim koliko ce da traje to mirno spavanje bez mene...

----------


## olza

> pa, ja moram priznati da nisam bas bila sretna, nekad sam cak bila i nesretna.. ali u mom slucaju prestanak dojenja nije dolazio u obzir jer bi bio nasilan, tj malac nikako nije bio spreman za to. poticala sam, pokusavala i nastojala, ali cekala i cekala. i trajalo je dugo. 
> 
> mislila sam da cu skakati od srece kad prestane, ali nije mi ni laknulo kad je prestao, jednostavno je to doslo tako postupno i polako da sam jedva i skuzila kraj....


Ivana, ne mogu da nadjem da li si negde vec opisivala kakav je bio vas prestanak dojenja. Nasla sam se u ovim tvojim recima gore, pa te molim da mi detaljnije opises kako je bilo. Ja stvarno polako prestajem da verujem da ce se kod nas dojenje ikada smanjiti, a kamoli prestati. A vec mi je pomalo dosta...

----------


## samaritanka

Karlo će uskoro navršiti 4 godine. Doji jednom ili nijednom dnevno uglavnom prije spavanja i tada prvo pozdravi titi, a onda doji par sekundi i to je to. Svi smo time zadovoljni. "Titiji" su postali prava institucija u 4 godini.

----------


## imported_Zvončica

Moj stariji je valjda 2 noći prospavao bez buđenja, a ja jedino kad sam bila u bolnici.
Od noćnih cicanja sam ga odviknula oko sredine trudnoće, bilo mi je neizdrživo. Tri noći je cendrao mama daj cicu, a ja sam mirno i milim glasom govorila da cica sad spava i da je noć, grlila ga i ljubila. I upalilo je. 
Sad traži vode. A ujutro pita: jel se budija cica?
Neki dan sam brojala buđenja. Veliki 4 a mali 7. Koji put u isto vrijeme, često ne. To je kad su zdravi   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mamanatali

bobaibeba, nemam ti baš riječi utjehe. Tin se isto upavljuje isključivo sojenjem. Od kada je krenuo u jaslice spava dnevno samo 15 minuta  :shock:  jer bez mene ne zna spavati.

----------


## makita

Da vas nešto pitam, imate li još koju ideju, osim da je cica išla spavat, da se budi u zoru/jutro, jer verzija sa kaučom kod nas mislim da neće ić-iako mi se sviđa iz više razloga(MM bi se budio, a ne ja 8)   ). Radi se, naime, o tome da je MM VRLO često na terenu po 4-5 dana i noći, pa se, čini me se, moram sama organizirat...

----------


## Olivija

Moram se negdje iskukati pa ću ovdje...
Vratila sam se natrag na posao (12 mj.)  i baka čuva moje zlato. Lijepo joj zaspi uz ljuljuškanje, te čak primjetim da njoj duže spava nego meni 8). Naravno govorim o dnevnom spavanju. I meni ga nije bed podojiti bilo kad i bilo gdje pogotovo što nismo baš nešto s dohranom - i dalje se najviše veseli cici i uistinu volim dnevno dojenje - čak i kad se ful igra s cicama  :D . 
Ali onda dođe noć... Kada me budi 3-4 puta za pravo cicanje (ono kad baš osjetim da se primio posla) ja se k'o top naspavam, no muči me kada je to x puta jer mi drži bradavicu u zubima, a rukama grebe po trbuhu, pupku ili hoće gnječiti slobodnu cicu, i to onda traje i traje. Noćas sam izludila! Samo stenje "ah, ah" dok ne dobije cicu, osjetim da je nemiran, ja držim ruku na gornjoj cici, nemam čime maknuti ruku s pupka kojeg kopa, li ga kopa... katastrofa. Pokušavala sam ga cijele noći držati na istoj cici, no to mi je koma jer se sva ukočim, a i cica me boli jer imam osjećaj da vuče na prazno. Još neki prijedlog? Nemam ga namjeru "odbiti" od cice, ali samo da malo popusti s tim noćnim navlačenjima...

----------


## Tiwi

Mi smo još mali ali već smo izgleda mudrice pa smo se prepoznali u ovom:




> *Samo stenje "ah, ah" dok ne dobije cicu*, osjetim da je nemiran, ja držim ruku na gornjoj cici, nemam čime maknuti ruku s pupka kojeg kopa, li ga kopa... katastrofa.


  :Smile:  
Nemam pojma kako si pomoći (jer mi stvarno ponekad opasno fali sna), radim već mjesec dana (pola radnog vremena i nije u vrtiću nego s nama doma naizmjenično). Nisam sigurna da li je dobro da mu svaki puta dam cicu jer mi se trenutno događa da je povećao proizvodnju   :Laughing:  
Možete si mislit - kad dođem s posla brzo brzo oboje jurimo na cicanje i veselimo se, naravno, ali budući da ima jako puno mlijeka sad se zna toliko prenajesti da opet bljucka kao kad je bio skroz mali. 

Da li je tih cca 6 ili 7 cicanja (odokativna metoda brojanja jer sam kao baba iza bunila pa nemam zapravo pojma koliko je to puta) previše?

----------


## Lutonjica

6-7 dnevno, ili 6-7 tokom noci?

iako, odmah naglasavam da mi u oba slucaja nije puno, nego malo   :Grin:

----------


## momze

> 6-7 dnevno, ili 6-7 tokom noci?
> 
> iako, odmah naglasavam da mi u oba slucaja nije puno, nego malo


potpisujem! i rukama i nogama.   :Grin:  
nama je ta brojka rezervirana za nocna nacicavanja, a dnevno.... 20-ak puta i to ne pretjerujem!

----------


## Tiwi

Mislila sam na noćne   :Smile:  

Ali i dnevni su tak nekak, možda koji manje. Pojma nemam jer zapravo nisam nikad brojala, ali u barem jednom dijelu dana ne cica jer sam na poslu. 

I da, tek sam naknadno skužila da sam zabrijala na topicu gdje uopće ne spadam (meni naime još nije dosta).  :Wink:

----------


## Olivija

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 6-7 dnevno, ili 6-7 tokom noci?
> 
> iako, odmah naglasavam da mi u oba slucaja nije puno, nego malo  
> 
> 
> potpisujem! i rukama i nogama.   
> nama je ta brojka rezervirana za nocna nacicavanja, a dnevno.... 20-ak puta i to ne pretjerujem!


To bi me kao trebalo utješiti   :Rolling Eyes:   Mi smo ipak bliži ovoj manjoj brojci, ako ne računam one noći kada je konstantno prištekan, a tih je ipak relativno malo...

A ni meni nije dosta, samo mi fali malo sna...

----------


## tanjaa

sad ce godina ipo...
sve znam i sve razumijem, ali...
ja sam ta kojoj je dosadilo...
lagano, lagano, najlaganije....
jer... umorna sam.... i... ne znam..... 
pokusala sam smanjiti, odgoditi, usmjeriti paznju na nesto drugo, ali, ne ide....
nebrojeno puta tokom dana....noću još i više....
kako se to radi bezbolno?
bezstresno? :Smile: 
bezsuzno?
bezgriznjesavjesti? :Smile: 
momze?

----------


## imported_Zvončica

To je očito ovisnik kao i moj.
Moj veliki cica više nego mali. Ali stvarno!

----------

